# true dragon scale?



## Koffinkat1313 (Jun 3, 2014)

Would my male be a true dragon scale and what would my female be?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think your female is, but your male is 

OMG your female looks so much like my late Angel!!!!! They look like identical twins!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Your female is a cambodian! They are pretty fish you have there.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Cambodian? What's that? Since her betta is a Cambodian, and she looks so much like Angel, does that mean Angel is a Cambodian too?


----------



## Koffinkat1313 (Jun 3, 2014)

Aww. Did she have a red spot in the middle of her head?


----------



## Pois (Oct 12, 2013)

Technically, a true dragon scale will have iridescent or white, maybe even a very light blue scaling that looks like it was painted on. Often they will have a line of scales on the top of their heads and along their spines the color of their base color, and frequently you'll find that if you look closely on some, you can see that some scales are only half colored the dragon scaling colors.
Cambodian bettas are regular bettas, it's just the name of their colorations. Both Angel and your female are Cambodians. Cambodians will have a pale, almost yellowy body with dark red or red fins, sometimes even a dark pink. 
Your male would be an multicolored untrue dragon scale.
Is he blind in one eye, on the side pictured? I can't quite tell. If he is, that's called being diamond eyed, which is caused by a scale growing over his eye due to dragon scales or dragon scale genes.
Here are a few examples of what I'm talking about. Note the thick look of the lighter scales, almost as if they were painted over with a light color? That's what to look for in a dragon scale. You should at very least be able to see his base color on his mouth, if not his forehead and spine as I'm picturing below. In there, the darker colors are what I'm calling 'base' colors.
























And here's a picture of a diamond eyed betta, a true dragon scaled mustard gas delta. This one's my baby boy Andrea. ;3


----------



## Koffinkat1313 (Jun 3, 2014)

Pois said:


> Technically, a true dragon scale will have iridescent or white, maybe even a very light blue scaling that looks like it was painted on. Often they will have a line of scales on the top of their heads and along their spines the color of their base color, and frequently you'll find that if you look closely on some, you can see that some scales are only half colored the dragon scaling colors.
> Cambodian bettas are regular bettas, it's just the name of their colorations. Both Angel and your female are Cambodians. Cambodians will have a pale, almost yellowy body with dark red or red fins, sometimes even a dark pink.
> Your male would be an multicolored untrue dragon scale.
> Is he blind in one eye, on the side pictured? I can't quite tell. If he is, that's called being diamond eyed, which is caused by a scale growing over his eye due to dragon scales or dragon scale genes.
> ...


Its in both of his eyes. And he is like a light blue/ purple. The pic quality sucks because it was taken on a cheap phone.


----------



## Koffinkat1313 (Jun 3, 2014)

The bottom one is from when I first got him


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Eep Crood said:


> Cambodian? What's that? Since her betta is a Cambodian, and she looks so much like Angel, does that mean Angel is a Cambodian too?



Cambodian is just a color type, not a tail type. And yes, your little girl is a cambodian too n.n It just means they're flesh-toned (pale or colorless) with red fins 

More on colors/tails here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome! I miss Angel a lot


----------

